# yaking the flint



## Kaykaman (Dec 29, 2014)

Am looking to try my hand at some fishing on the flint river in my 10ft yak and would like to know of some people that know the river well and what types of baits are good to use there.


----------



## Randy (Dec 29, 2014)

Rapala J-11 in fire tiger
Any crawfish imitation
Finesse worms
Big swim baits
Top water prop lures in summer
Spinner baits. Any color as long as it's chartruse.


----------



## Kaykaman (Dec 29, 2014)

How many people do some yak fishing in the flint I would love to meet up with some people and go do some fishing during the spring . Shot me a pm me .


----------



## Semi-Pro (Dec 31, 2014)

Pearl color rooster tail. The fish won't be big but they will be plentyful. or refer to Randy's post above for bigger fish. he knows more about the river than anyone else that I know of. You are welcome to tag along any of my floats.


----------



## leoparddog (Dec 31, 2014)

I will float it a few times this year from the Bluff to the Flint River Outdoor Center.  I'd like to float the upper section and take out at the Bluff which I've never done.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Jan 1, 2015)

leoparddog said:


> I will float it a few times this year from the Bluff to the Flint River Outdoor Center.  I'd like to float the upper section and take out at the Bluff which I've never done.



That is a good float, water levels are more important in that section. so far I have floated from Flat shoals to the FROC.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 1, 2015)

leoparddog said:


> I will float it a few times this year from the Bluff to the Flint River Outdoor Center.  I'd like to float the upper section and take out at the Bluff which I've never done.



I've fished down river of the bluff but I'd really like to do that section.


----------



## leoparddog (Jan 2, 2015)

I think FROC will drive and drop off either near Gay or at a point between Gay and the Bluff.  We'd probably need 3 yaks and good water flows.

I know from floating from the Sprewell Bluff down that I'd want about a 5.0 to 5.5 at the Molena station


----------



## BassAssassin21 (Jan 6, 2015)

I float the river just about every weekend fishing/duck hunting. I've been from hwy 362 to as far Down as hwy 128. Shoot me a pm and you can happily tag along.


----------



## Town2Small (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm a little late on this post but you guys should definitely float from FROC to pobiddy bridge.  And from pobiddy to 19 bridge. Pobiddy to 19 is actually a two day float I'm sure it can be done in one day though.  Those two floats are beautiful and they get WAY WAY less traffic. Some awesome fishing through there too!


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Feb 18, 2015)

Town2Small said:


> I'm a little late on this post but you guys should definitely float from FROC to pobiddy bridge.  And from pobiddy to 19 bridge. Pobiddy to 19 is actually a two day float I'm sure it can be done in one day though.  Those two floats are beautiful and they get WAY WAY less traffic. Some awesome fishing through there too!



Are there some pretty serious shoals on that float between pobiddy and 19? How many miles is that?


----------



## leoparddog (Feb 18, 2015)

SouthPaw Draw said:


> Are there some pretty serious shoals on that float between pobiddy and 19? How many miles is that?



And where would you camp?  That's always my question when considering an overnighter.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Feb 18, 2015)

leoparddog said:


> And where would you camp?  That's always my question when considering an overnighter.



Looking at the map of the river it looks like that trip could be made in one day if you start at daylight? Otherwise I noticed there are sand bars on that section of the river you might could overnite on, of course you have the worry of possibly trespassing on private land. Is the sand bar considered private ptoperty?


----------



## Town2Small (Feb 18, 2015)

Between pobiddy and 19 it isn't bad at all. There are quite a few sets of shoals, and what they call snipe shoals, snipe is gonna be your hardest(longest) set but still isn't bad at all. I know of an island we always camp right around snipe shoal, has a nice cleared out camp area. After snipe there are 3 maybe 4 sets of shoals, but that part of the float has a lot of eddie.
I've made the float from pobiddy to the island in snipe on a night float before.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Feb 18, 2015)

Town2Small said:


> Between pobiddy and 19 it isn't bad at all. There are quite a few sets of shoals, and what they call snipe shoals, snipe is gonna be your hardest(longest) set but still isn't bad at all. I know of an island we always camp right around snipe shoal, has a nice cleared out camp area. After snipe there are 3 maybe 4 sets of shoals, but that part of the float has a lot of eddie.
> I've made the float from pobiddy to the island in snipe on a night float before.



So the trip will take 2 days? Can't be done in 1 day?


----------



## Town2Small (Feb 18, 2015)

It can be made in a day. With an early start


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Feb 18, 2015)

Do you know how many miles it is?


----------



## Town2Small (Feb 18, 2015)

No sir. Not right off hand, but I can surely find out for you later this evening


----------



## joey1919 (Feb 18, 2015)

SouthPaw Draw said:


> Do you know how many miles it is?





Town2Small said:


> No sir. Not right off hand, but I can surely find out for you later this evening



about 14 miles, 8-9 as the crow flies.


----------



## HermanMerman (Feb 18, 2015)

Is there a good online resource for determining float distance?


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Feb 18, 2015)

Thanks guys for all the info. Going to do a float in early spring when the river level is right. Pobiddy bridge is about 15 mins. from my hunting club.


----------



## joey1919 (Feb 18, 2015)

HermanMerman said:


> Is there a good online resource for determining float distance?



don't know. I used google earth and the "ruler" tool. set it to path. took about a minute.


----------



## Town2Small (Feb 18, 2015)

What hunting club are you in south paw?


----------



## Randy (Feb 18, 2015)

SouthPaw Draw said:


> Thanks guys for all the info. Going to do a float in early spring when the river level is right. Pobiddy bridge is about 15 mins. from my hunting club.



Say when and we'll get together.


----------



## thedudeabides (Feb 19, 2015)

I had good luck with a 4" lizard and a split shot. Just drifted it and bumped it along in the current like I would fish eggs for trout. Caught about 25 in 4 hours. They hit small inline spinners too but most of those fish were smaller.


----------



## DSGB (May 17, 2016)

Town2Small said:


> I'm a little late on this post but you guys should definitely float from FROC to pobiddy bridge.  And from pobiddy to 19 bridge. Pobiddy to 19 is actually a two day float I'm sure it can be done in one day though.  Those two floats are beautiful and they get WAY WAY less traffic. Some awesome fishing through there too!





SouthPaw Draw said:


> Looking at the map of the river it looks like that trip could be made in one day if you start at daylight? Otherwise I noticed there are sand bars on that section of the river you might could overnite on, of course you have the worry of possibly trespassing on private land. Is the sand bar considered private ptoperty?





Town2Small said:


> Between pobiddy and 19 it isn't bad at all. There are quite a few sets of shoals, and what they call snipe shoals, snipe is gonna be your hardest(longest) set but still isn't bad at all. I know of an island we always camp right around snipe shoal, has a nice cleared out camp area. After snipe there are 3 maybe 4 sets of shoals, but that part of the float has a lot of eddie.
> I've made the float from pobiddy to the island in snipe on a night float before.





joey1919 said:


> about 14 miles, 8-9 as the crow flies.



I wanted to bump this thread to see if y'all could help my buddy and I (and possibly a third) plan a trip the first weekend of June. I've read a lot of what has been posted in the past on this forum and think what Town2Small posted sounds like the trip we want to do. It will be 3 days and two nights. 
The first day (Friday) we would like to float from the FROC down to Pobiddy and camp at Big Lazer. Then put back in at Pobiddy and float down to 19 on Saturday and Sunday. Is there anywhere to camp along that section other than private property?
This will be my first kayak trip on the Flint. My father and I did the section from Sprewell Bluff down to the FROC several times when I was growing up. My buddy has done that section, as well. We've camped and fished at Big Lazer before, as well. 
Our main goal will be fishing for shoal bass. There are lots of shoals in that section and I know Yellow Jacket will be the hardest. 
Any other info or recommendations/warnings for or against this trip? Obviously, the water level will play a big part. I'm hoping we don't get too much rain between now and then. What would be ideal water level at the 19 gauge?


----------



## fish hawk (May 17, 2016)

Better check and see if you can camp anywhere on the WMA besides the designated camping areas, if not its a pretty good hike from the river to the campsite at Bunkham and River roads,you can always do the Flint River Outdoor Center 20 mile float and camp at there place on Goat mountain


----------



## DSGB (May 18, 2016)

We were planning to take two trucks and leave one at the takeout, that way we could just drive to the WMA.

How's the fishing on that section compared to below the FROC? I'm guessing there would be more traffic, as well.


----------



## joey1919 (May 18, 2016)

DSGB said:


> We were planning to take two trucks and leave one at the takeout, that way we could just drive to the WMA.
> 
> How's the fishing on that section compared to below the FROC? I'm guessing there would be more traffic, as well.



More traffic but mainly from the bluff down, we have put in many times in Woodbury. From there to the bluff isn't very crowded at all, most of the time.

I've been from froc down but it's been a long time, I don't really remember seeing very many folks at all on that stretch.

We had planned to camp on a sandbar but met some folks at the boat ramp that offered us a camping spot at their place. Nice folks. 

I'm can't say for sure about the legality of camping on the sandbars.


----------



## Town2Small (May 18, 2016)

DSGB shoot me a pm with your number


----------



## DSGB (May 27, 2016)

We are one week away from our planned trip. How is the river looking? Hopefully not too low to float and fish.


----------



## Semi-Pro (May 27, 2016)

DSGB said:


> We are one week away from our planned trip. How is the river looking? Hopefully not too low to float and fish.



http://waterdata.usgs.gov/ga/nwis/uv/?site_no=02344872&agency_cd=USGS&

looks good up this way, don't know what it should be down around 19

http://waterdata.usgs.gov/ga/nwis/uv/?site_no=02347500&agency_cd=USGS&


----------



## Nicodemus (May 27, 2016)

Down below the Warwick Dam on Lake Blackshear, the river looks the best it has since last Fall.


----------



## fish hawk (May 28, 2016)

DSGB said:


> We are one week away from our planned trip. How is the river looking? Hopefully not too low to float and fish.



The reports I been reading on FB says it's near perfect and the shoal bass are on fire,I'd like to go but I aint going anywhere near it this weekend


----------



## DSGB (May 31, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> The reports I been reading on FB says it's near perfect and the shoal bass are on fire,I'd like to go but I aint going anywhere near it this weekend



That's why we waited to go until this coming weekend. Only three more days!


----------



## KR250 (May 31, 2016)

DSGB said:


> That's why we waited to go until this coming weekend. Only three more days!



I floated/camped from Pobiddy to 19 this past weekend. The river is just right. We weren't fishing too hard, but still caught a mix of about 12 shoal bass and largemouth. They were hitting topwater in the afternoons and brush hogs during the day.


----------



## DSGB (May 31, 2016)

KR250 said:


> I floated/camped from Pobiddy to 19 this past weekend. The river is just right. We weren't fishing too hard, but still caught a mix of about 12 shoal bass and largemouth. They were hitting topwater in the afternoons and brush hogs during the day.



Thanks for the report! I hope they are hitting topwater when we go. My go-to around here is a Zara Puppy early morning/late evening. Never tried it on the Flint.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (May 31, 2016)

Your trip is this weekend the 4th and 5th?


----------



## Nicodemus (May 31, 2016)

I just looked at the river at the HWY 32 bridge, and it is clear green, low and looking really good. This was about 15 minutes ago.


----------



## DSGB (May 31, 2016)

SouthPaw Draw said:


> Your trip is this weekend the 4th and 5th?



Yes sir! We will actually be starting out on Friday. 



Nicodemus said:


> I just looked at the river at the HWY 32 bridge, and it is clear green, low and looking really good. This was about 15 minutes ago.



I wish I could leave work and head out right now! My only concern at this point is the water being too low.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 31, 2016)

DSGB said:


> Yes sir! We will actually be starting out on Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could leave work and head out right now! My only concern at this point is the water being too low.





What type boat will you be using? At the level the river is here, an averge johnboat will be no problem on a drift down. There will be some shoals you will bump through, but nothing serious. The "Horseshoe" weir and Abram`s Shoals will be the two worst. A kayak won`t have any trouble at all. I have the best luck fishing when it`s about like it is now. 

I`m talking the stretch from just below Lake Blackshear down to Lake Seminole.


----------



## DSGB (May 31, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> What type boat will you be using? At the level the river is here, an averge johnboat will be no problem on a drift down. There will be some shoals you will bump through, but nothing serious. The "Horseshoe" weir and Abram`s Shoals will be the two worst. A kayak won`t have any trouble at all. I have the best luck fishing when it`s about like it is now.
> 
> I`m talking the stretch from just below Lake Blackshear down to Lake Seminole.



We will be starting at the Flint River Outdoor Center in Thomaston and floating down to Hwy 19. I will be in a kayak, but my buddy will now be in a canoe since his girlfriend is going.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 31, 2016)

DSGB said:


> We will be starting at the Flint River Outdoor Center in Thomaston and floating down to Hwy 19. I will be in a kayak, but my buddy will now be in a canoe since his girlfriend is going.




Can`t help you there. All I`ve ever seen from north of Blackshear is pictures. Never been on it up yonder. It sure looks good up that way though.


----------



## DSGB (May 31, 2016)

Nic, I'd love to get down your way and float it one day.


----------



## fish hawk (May 31, 2016)

Good luck this weekend be sure to let us know how it went.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Jun 2, 2016)

How far of a float is that?


----------



## DSGB (Jun 2, 2016)

SouthPaw Draw said:


> How far of a float is that?



About 20 miles total.


----------



## Backwoodsman (Aug 9, 2021)

About 15 years ago, a friend and I paddled from Po Biddy Road to Hwy.128 (Crawford/Taylor Co. line.  We put in around 9:00 am and took out around 6:30 pm.  We were in my 17' Roylex Wenonah Sundowner.


----------



## killabig1 (Feb 23, 2022)

I’m looking for a partner to kayak-fish the Flint River. Mainly need someone to share a shuttle and for safety. I’ve fished it many times and can go almost anytime (retired).
PM me if interested.


----------

